# Burton women's boots - felix or emerald



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Would you be able to go back and try on the Emerald ones? How much of a price difference is it? If you don't need them asap, but them during the summer. Always cheaper during the summer. I have Burton Cocoa boots which I got last summer and have been using them this winter and I love them. I've noticed though that when I walk in them my feet tingle (circulation cut off?) and I have tied them looser and same thing. Oh well lol when I'm riding I love them. Comfortable, look nice, and fit nice. So I would say try on the other pair but if you can't then just go with the ones you liked. Did you try on any others? You may find you like others better.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

*Boot fit*

Now I can't comment on which boot I like better because I'm a guy. But I did sell snowboarding boots for a couple of years and I can tell you that the best boot for you is the boot that fitYOU the best. I know you girls probably care more about color and style than anything else. That's ok. And it seems you are a little partial to Burton, which is fine too. I would recommend trying on as many different boots as possible, different models and different brands. If you want to stick with burton, then try on every burton model that the shop has. Whatever one fits the best on YOUR foot is the one you should get (as long as it looks good, of course). If you feel pressure or any amount of uncomfortableness within the first 10 minutes, just imagine how that will feel after a couple of hours on the snow. Happy feet= a happy day of riding. Good luck


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Would you be able to go back and try on the Emerald ones? How much of a price difference is it? If you don't need them asap, but them during the summer. Always cheaper during the summer. I have Burton Cocoa boots which I got last summer and have been using them this winter and I love them. I've noticed though that when I walk in them my feet tingle (circulation cut off?) and I have tied them looser and same thing. Oh well lol when I'm riding I love them. Comfortable, look nice, and fit nice. So I would say try on the other pair but if you can't then just go with the ones you liked. Did you try on any others? You may find you like others better.


I currently have the Burton Bootique and was gonna exchange for one of the ones listed (I didn't like the dial). Burton Felix boots retails for $329.99 and the Burton Emerald retails for $269.99 so the price difference is actually only 60 bucks (but 329.99 somehow looks a lot more than 269.99 lol). I was gonna buy them to use this season, so unfortunately waiting for the summer sale is not an option. I tried on the Salomon Ivy but those are sold out at every store I've checked so far. Those were pretty much all the ones that the different sales reps recommended..


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> Now I can't comment on which boot I like better because I'm a guy. But I did sell snowboarding boots for a couple of years and I can tell you that the best boot for you is the boot that fitYOU the best. I know you girls probably care more about color and style than anything else. That's ok. And it seems you are a little partial to Burton, which is fine too. I would recommend trying on as many different boots as possible, different models and different brands. If you want to stick with burton, then try on every burton model that the shop has. Whatever one fits the best on YOUR foot is the one you should get (as long as it looks good, of course). If you feel pressure or any amount of uncomfortableness within the first 10 minutes, just imagine how that will feel after a couple of hours on the snow. Happy feet= a happy day of riding. Good luck


Thanks for the advice. Burton doesnt have a large selection right now.. all the sales reps that I've spoken to recommended the emerald or the felix (they said the felix is a best seller). The felix is really comfortable though and the look matches my board as well! lol..are there any other brands/ models you would suggest for me to look at other than Burton?


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

xsimplicity said:


> Thanks for the advice. Burton doesnt have a large selection right now.. all the sales reps that I've spoken to recommended the emerald or the felix (they said the felix is a best seller). The felix is really comfortable though and the look matches my board as well! lol..are there any other brands/ models you would suggest for me to look at other than Burton?


A lot of the girl snowboard instructors that I used to teach with liked Salomon, and Thirtytwo (besides Burton). Are you partial to the speedlacing system? Unfortunately most board shops don't carry a lot of the models that each brand makes, especially when it comes to women's gear. You usually only get to see a couple models from each brand. Once you decide which boot you want though, make sure you check the prices online because you can usually get a better deal and find someone that has them in stock. Those prices seem high, even Burton's site is listing the Felix at $279.95 and the Emerald at $219.95. Even with shipping you can save some money.


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> A lot of the girl snowboard instructors that I used to teach with liked Salomon, and Thirtytwo (besides Burton). Are you partial to the speedlacing system? Unfortunately most board shops don't carry a lot of the models that each brand makes, especially when it comes to women's gear. You usually only get to see a couple models from each brand. Once you decide which boot you want though, make sure you check the prices online because you can usually get a better deal and find someone that has them in stock. Those prices seem high, even Burton's site is listing the Felix at $279.95 and the Emerald at $219.95. Even with shipping you can save some money.


I actually enjoy the speedlacing system as it's quick and easy. The thing with ordering online, it seems like a lot of the trust worthy online websites have it at a consistent price. I actually took the prices from the Canadian Burton website as well as a reputable store nearby, so unfortunately those prices don't apply to me .


----------



## snowducky (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the burton emeralds and while I like them, they seem like a pretty stiff boot. They're comfortable, but probably not as comfortable as a softer boot like the cocoa and I got them because I wanted a more responsive boot. My advice with the emeralds is to try them on at a local store before you buy them... I could see them not being everyone's cup of tea, especially if you liked the coco's.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

xsimplicity said:


> I actually enjoy the speedlacing system as it's quick and easy. The thing with ordering online, it seems like a lot of the trust worthy online websites have it at a consistent price. I actually took the prices from the Canadian Burton website as well as a reputable store nearby, so unfortunately those prices don't apply to me .


My bad, didn't realize you were up in Canada. So you liked both the Felix and Emerald, and you can find them both in stock? They both have the same flex rating and they have a lot of the same features, but the Felix has some extra features and they have different liners. I would go try the felix on both feet for 10 minutes, then try the Emerald on for 10 minutes. Buy the ones that feel the best. If you can't tell any difference in which one feels better, then buy the cheaper ones and use the extra money to put towards a lift ticket or some goggles or gloves or something. Or if you can't tell the difference just buy the ones you think match your board and outfit. Don't over think it, go with your gut


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> My bad, didn't realize you were up in Canada. So you liked both the Felix and Emerald, and you can find them both in stock? They both have the same flex rating and they have a lot of the same features, but the Felix has some extra features and they have different liners. I would go try the felix on both feet for 10 minutes, then try the Emerald on for 10 minutes. Buy the ones that feel the best. If you can't tell any difference in which one feels better, then buy the cheaper ones and use the extra money to put towards a lift ticket or some goggles or gloves or something. Or if you can't tell the difference just buy the ones you think match your board and outfit. Don't over think it, go with your gut


Well Felix boots are pretty much sold out of my size everywhere here - I managed to pick up the Felix half a size bigger than my actual size (seems like it still works well, unfortunately I was unable to try on the size 8.5 in the Felix because it was sold out but a lot of people say that Burton boots fit a bit smaller so its best to get it half a size up - plus, its the last size left!). There are still a lot of Emeralds left. Thanks for the help


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Well as long as the half size up is snug and as long as you are happy with it then that's all that matters. But remember that the liner will "pack out" after several days of riding, so if it has room around your foot now when they're new, then they will be even roomier after a week or two of riding. If Burtons run small you should be ok, or you can always add a foot bed insert and that will take up some of the extra room


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> Well as long as the half size up is snug and as long as you are happy with it then that's all that matters. But remember that the liner will "pack out" after several days of riding, so if it has room around your foot now when they're new, then they will be even roomier after a week or two of riding. If Burtons run small you should be ok, or you can always add a foot bed insert and that will take up some of the extra room


The half size up is snug, but my toes are still able to move around. When wearing boots, are toes supposed to have wiggle room? How big is the "pack out" is it a small change like half a size? (I have the Impact 3 liner from Burton).


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

xsimplicity said:


> The half size up is snug, but my toes are still able to move around. When wearing boots, are toes supposed to have wiggle room? How big is the "pack out" is it a small change like half a size? (I have the Impact 3 liner from Burton).


Pack out is usually about a half size, so if you think your foot will still be snug and not move around after the liner packs out then you're probably good. When I used to fit people I would usually try to get their toes so that they were just barely skimming the front, not firm against the front or scrunched up, but just barely, barely touching because the liner will pack out. Every brand and model's toe box is different, so you will be able to wiggle your toes more or less depending on the brand and model and your foot shape (wide or slim), and you should be able to move them a little bit otherwise you will have circulation issues and be uncomfotable. If you kick the foot forward while the boot is on the ground and you feel your foot slide forward inside the boot, or if your heel lifts at all when you step then either the boot is too big or you need to tie them tighter. If your foot stays put and all the other criteria is met then you have a good fit. But remember to take my advice with a grain of salt because I am not there personally fitting your boots and you are the only one who really knows what's going on down in your boots and if it feels right. And I promise I'm not trying to make you second guess yourself. I'm just a huge fan of happy feet because your day really can depend on how your feet feel. Sorry for the long winded answer, but there is a lot more to boot fitting than most people think or take the time to consider


----------



## xsimplicity (Jan 31, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> Pack out is usually about a half size, so if you think your foot will still be snug and not move around after the liner packs out then you're probably good. When I used to fit people I would usually try to get their toes so that they were just barely skimming the front, not firm against the front or scrunched up, but just barely, barely touching because the liner will pack out. Every brand and model's toe box is different, so you will be able to wiggle your toes more or less depending on the brand and model and your foot shape (wide or slim), and you should be able to move them a little bit otherwise you will have circulation issues and be uncomfotable. If you kick the foot forward while the boot is on the ground and you feel your foot slide forward inside the boot, or if your heel lifts at all when you step then either the boot is too big or you need to tie them tighter. If your foot stays put and all the other criteria is met then you have a good fit. But remember to take my advice with a grain of salt because I am not there personally fitting your boots and you are the only one who really knows what's going on down in your boots and if it feels right. And I promise I'm not trying to make you second guess yourself. I'm just a huge fan of happy feet because your day really can depend on how your feet feel. Sorry for the long winded answer, but there is a lot more to boot fitting than most people think or take the time to consider


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply Arrrmaty! This actually really helped. I always though if the toes are just barely touching then it's loose. A lot of people say to have all of the toes touching the tip because of the pack out that will happen. The boots I have now have that barely skimming feeling but are more comfortable for me then having my toes all touching the tip (my toes would turn a bit red if that was to happen). When i kick with my boots on, they don't slide at all. Looks like I'll be keeping these boots! 
Thanks again


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

xsimplicity said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed reply Arrrmaty! This actually really helped. I always though if the toes are just barely touching then it's loose. A lot of people say to have all of the toes touching the tip because of the pack out that will happen. The boots I have now have that barely skimming feeling but are more comfortable for me then having my toes all touching the tip (my toes would turn a bit red if that was to happen). When i kick with my boots on, they don't slide at all. Looks like I'll be keeping these boots!
> Thanks again


Well awesome, I'm glad I was able to help. And you got to keep the boots that you ultimately wanted too, so win win. It sounds like you have a good fit, and the correct fit. Happy riding


----------

